# E-machines?Sony?Compact?which is better?



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

alright who do you like?
*prefer


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Micron if I didn't build my own.

www.buympc.com


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

As Skivvywaver says I would prefer to build my own, however at work I use a Compaq Evo Desktop and I must say I really do give it some stick, it only has 512MB of RAM and I am constantly farting around with it and runnin g up to 100 processes at any one time and it really does handle it all very well.

One thing I would say about your poll options is stay away from E-Machine, the last guy who was in charge of IT here bought a load of E-Machines and we have had to get rid of every single one, one by one they all died crashed, fired or some other misfortune, which is because they are made from 2nd hand or reconditioned parts, hence why they are so cheap.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

The_KiD said:


> One thing I would say about your poll options is stay away from E-Machine, the last guy who was in charge of IT here bought a load of E-Machines and we have had to get rid of every single one, one by one they all died crashed, fired or some other misfortune, which is because they are made from 2nd hand or reconditioned parts, hence why they are so cheap.


Curious, is that legal?? I had an Emachine for three years and had no problem. Maybe because I keep my computer to the bare bones. No high powered programs or games. I now have an HP Pavilion, and really like it. I bought it for the speed, because I don't want DSL. I reach the internet in 44 seconds and I can surf pretty fast. Good enough for me, I am in no hurry!


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

The_KiD said:


> One thing I would say about your poll options is stay away from E-Machine, the last guy who was in charge of IT here bought a load of E-Machines and we have had to get rid of every single one, one by one they all died crashed, fired or some other misfortune, which is because they are made from 2nd hand or reconditioned parts, hence why they are so cheap.


if your IT guy bought a bunch of reconditioned computers thats his gamble.I think any reconditioned brand is a risk.
I have an E-machine,1 and a half years and no trouble.
I think some of the reasons E-Machines are cheap are
no free phone tech support and marginal email support.
no windows xp discs,only restore discs.
lousy and out of date software.(bloatware)
low end sound and video cards.
don't say all Emachines are reconditioned,thats not so.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I can't speak for E Machines, but Gateway now owns E Machines. I have not had luck with my Gateway. From HD failure to cd drives to vid card to 'on' button.....failure with common complaints by other owners.

I have bought several used Dell business computers that seem very durable.
I would rather build my next computer, but if I had to buy a branded one, it would be a Dell.


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

I have had emachines,dell,HP,Powerspec,and PC club at my business. Most machines do OK. Some have problems others do not. However the most stable machines we have had and still have are the emachines. 
The other nice thing I like about them is if they have a problem, the parts are standard, easily available and they fit. No proprietary parts, cases etc.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

My 2 cents
In the latest pc magazine in rating all computers, emachines won over i think 18 for desktops. It was green for all (including quality/support).
Oh, and they don't cost much.
My friend has a emachines its reeally good and it was cheap.
One thing. DO NOT BUY HP! hp's are bad bad things i have one, after extensive modding and work it does what i want. support is really bad too.
Too bad for gateways. A long time ago (about 5 years) they had the best support. Web chat they'd connect to ur computer and fix it for u.
We bought a computer from them for about $2k in 1997 and it still works great. really nice computer.
Oh, alienware, by any means get them if you have the money, go talk around because they will customize it for you the alienwares are awesome.
My 2 cents.
ps, don't go compaq they are just ad bad as HP considering it is the same ppl these days and my friend across the street has one, its like my computer (sadly) cept with the compaq logo and it always breaks.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

past tense said:


> if your IT guy bought a bunch of reconditioned computers thats his gamble.I think any reconditioned brand is a risk.
> I have an E-machine,1 and a half years and no trouble.
> I think some of the reasons E-Machines are cheap are
> no free phone tech support and marginal email support.
> ...


wow, thats a whole bunch of reasons not to buy one, are you sure your in favor of them????


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I guess out of that list i would have to go with Dell, only because I have had to live with them at work, its an expensive one though $2900 workstation. If it was my money no friggin way would i buy it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now I think it would be better to buy a workstation then make your own.

Seems they do a lot more testing on workstations.To meet the needs of demanding workstation users, Dell Precision Workstations are designed with high-performance hardware components. Dell also demands that key workstation software vendors rigorously test and certify all components of their application on Dell Precision, so that customers can be assured the maximum level of performance, functionality, and reliability of their solution. With dedicated development and testing resources, Dell's stringent workstation certification requirements are designed to deliver one benefit above all others: peace of mind.

Dell Precision Workstations are designed to maximize productive work output with mission-specific ISV-certified workstation applications. To find the right Dell Precision workstation for your needs, click the link corresponding to the appropriate ISV-certified workstation software title or software vendor. If the application you are using is not listed you may compare suggested configurations for ISV's most similar to your application type.
http://www1.us.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/solutions/en/wsadvisor?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I too would build my own. If buying, I'd probably go for an emachines. I've never really bought a plain name brand computer though.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

hewee said:


> Now I think it would be better to buy a workstation then make your own.
> 
> Seems they do a lot more testing on workstations.To meet the needs of demanding workstation users, Dell Precision Workstations are designed with high-performance hardware components. Dell also demands that key workstation software vendors rigorously test and certify all components of their application on Dell Precision, so that customers can be assured the maximum level of performance, functionality, and reliability of their solution. With dedicated development and testing resources, Dell's stringent workstation certification requirements are designed to deliver one benefit above all others: peace of mind.
> 
> ...


Well, it hasnt died yet, lord knows I beat on it a lot, had to up my ram to 2.5 gigs, want 4 gigs but you know how those bean counters are, its like pulling teeth., they are too strange on the inside though for a home computer, but for free I guess I would take it home.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

brite750 said:


> Well, it hasnt died yet, lord knows I beat on it a lot, had to up my ram to 2.5 gigs, want 4 gigs but you know how those bean counters are, its like pulling teeth., they are too strange on the inside though for a home computer, but for free I guess I would take it home.


Well my sister just got one for home use so I need to get over there and see it. Only got it with one CPU I guess to keep the price down.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

My one at work is a 650, dual Xeon 2.4ghz, 533fsb, 10rpm hdd, Quadro4 980xgl, its nice, but like i said $2700, thats a lot for a home internet machine.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well it is less then I paid for my old IBM aptive that is a dog now. 
Most be nice to use a PC like that.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

brite750 said:


> My one at work is a 650, dual Xeon 2.4ghz, 533fsb, 10rpm hdd, Quadro4 980xgl, its nice, but like i said $2700, thats a lot for a home internet machine.


 They'd have to frisk me on the way out every night or that sucker would go home with me. (just kidding) Wonder if you could game on it? I mean the possibility is there but some tweaking would be in order for the quadro.

I'd like to have it just to see what I could make it do.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Skivvywaver said:


> They'd have to frisk me on the way out every night or that sucker would go home with me. (just kidding) Wonder if you could game on it? I mean the possibility is there but some tweaking would be in order for the quadro.
> 
> I'd like to have it just to see what I could make it do.


full body cavity, every night, sure, its fun the first few times but it does get a little painful.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

its a strange machine though at least compared to what i'm use to, the cpuz have a hs only no fan directly mounted to the hs, it has this plastic shroud that comes off the tops of the cpu hs and goes out the back with 2 80mm fans, kind of like the hood scoops on a muscle car, except sucking out instead of in. Seems to do the job though especially in a/c. The Quadro card was like a $1000, i think it was basically a GF4 will special drivers geared toward AutoCAD and other various graphics/CAD programs, have no idea what kind of game machine it would be, the IT guys would have stroke if they ever caught me with one on there, 2.5 gigs of ram and a 10k scsi drive would probably run games pretty well though.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah I am sure the crad would need a little soft tweaking but it should smoke some games afterwards. I mean I don't think you would have to hard mod it or anything. Just a few bios tweaks, a good back up, and a quick flash with some mods and it should smoke.

I really have no idea if I could do anything with it, but it would be a fun challenge.

Full cavity search.  I wouldn't want your job.


----------



## bitchin (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm the tech for our local school district. We largely run dell optiplex's ranging from GX1's to GX280's, we've never had any problems with them. We also loan dell laptops to students. Very dependable. As for gateways, I have one at home. Gateway is just a big hassle. Upon receiving my computer, my monitor came with a large scratch through it about 9 inches long. Took gateway 2 months to ship me a new monitor. 

Emachines are also pretty dependable, I myself have had a overall positive experience with the desktops. The laptops are known to have their hinges crack, sometimes resulting in a screen that will not stay in the upright position. 

A couple months ago I purchased a compaq laptop with an amd athlon 64 3000+. Comparing that to an emachines laptop...The screen is brighter, the keyboard is not as "loud," and the touch pad seems easier to manuver. Also no problems with hinges.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I was thinking to call Dell and others that sell Workstations to get info on them and hear what they say about them. Could learn something by calling around. I mean you should get the same info from each company so I would have more info to go by in knows what to look for and no go buying things I don't need or can use.
Like software has to be made to run on the dual chips. So what software will work on it? Do I already have software that will get something out of having the dual Xeon or would I get any etc.


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

brite750 said:


> wow, thats a whole bunch of reasons not to buy one, are you sure your in favor of them????


Yes I like mine.
Just trying to point out some of the reasons for its low cost.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm goin with what some of yall are saying. Yah, if you can build one do that, but emachines looks good if ur not.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Never, ever, ever HP or Compaq. They are terrible if you want a power machine. If you just hang around the web and shoot emails I guess they are OK but so is an Emachine for half the price.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Skivvy you should send my parents snailmail asking them what the *.* were they thinkin


----------



## dmonixed (Feb 12, 2005)

i have to vote for dell but just what i have and i really like it i have had it since june of 2002 and it is great, i have put $200 or so into purchasing 512mb ram and a pretty decent video card and with my 1.7ghz p4 i get some damb good half life 2 performance although css is a lil lagy but thats the only thing on a 3 year old pc for what i do ill probably be able to keep this pc for years to come, or until diablo 3 gets made and it wont work on here then ill probably have to get a new pc, i think hl2 is the last of the new games i will be able to play with any ease, but thats good enough for me cuz im movin into more lightweight software based stuff as i try to learn more and more about pc's, the only thing that i notice with newer 3.0 ghz and up processers pcs is the start up time my pc runs any program i got with easei know that technology advances since 2002 have been huge but as long as winxp is still going strong my pc will have a long life, if i get some av on here real quick....lol


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

iXneonXi said:


> Skivvy you should send my parents snailmail asking them what the *.* were they thinkin


 Nah, I have had a couple of HPs. I went through it then I built.


----------



## bitchin (Feb 12, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> Never, ever, ever HP or Compaq. They are terrible if you want a power machine. If you just hang around the web and shoot emails I guess they are OK but so is an Emachine for half the price.


I've been using a compaq laptop r3000z for a while now. As the technician for the school district I set up 200+ compaqs, we have been running compaq for more than 6 years. They have plenty of power. 
Even my laptop outperforms most desktops, no probs running doom 3 or halflife 2 on battery power. Also use intensive cad software.

amd athlon 64 3700+ 2GB ram


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

*keyword.
laptop.
HP/Compaq desktops are bad, have faulty hardware, and bad support. I wouldn't even choose one of their laptops but if i had to i guess they aren't as bad as their desktops.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Hrm, going for a Gaming Desktop, I'd go Voodoo, but since that's not on the list I chose Alienware...if I was going laptop, and willing to shell out similar amounts of Cash, I'd Voodoo, or again, Alienware. 

Voodoo's probably the only kind of prefabbed computer I'd ever consider buying, simply because they're so pretty, and besides that, they're GOOD. And only their laptops mind you, their Desktops are pretty too, but I can do most of what they do to them myself (modding, watercooling, etc). Alas...sooooo expensive.


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

My first computer was an "E Machine" I had nothing but problems. I will admit perhaps some were self generated as I was "learning". Luckily the sound card died within the first year which opened up a whole can of worms...NO ONE HAPPENED TO MENTION IT WAS A INTEGRATED SYSTEM....to clarify > the sound card goes...you need a whole new mother board and that aint no chump change. Luckily I got a full refund & had this IBM clone ( i think thats what they called it) built and its been smooth sailing although its been a couple of years and I would like "bigger, better, faster" (ha ha) with a flat 21 inch monitor. Subsquently didn't another company buy "E Machine"? or was HP buying Compaq (apparently Compaq did not have a very good (or nice) customer service policy (http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff62057.htm)?

(E Machine seems to be a low cost alternative)(I dont know whether E Machine has improved or offer component systems or Compaq has improved their customer support and service...I guess its like everything else.. Caveat emptor)


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Ya had a guy at school, who had a compaq; he ripped apart his computer tyring to get the motherboard out. They were sawdered together. He used pliers and puntchered a hole on the motherboard. Ruining the whole thing. Those kind of computers are a hassle to fix/ or upgrade, most of them are not upgradeable.


----------



## bitchin (Feb 12, 2005)

vanillag1rl said:


> Ya had a guy at school, who had a compaq; he ripped apart his computer tyring to get the motherboard out. They were sawdered together. He used pliers and puntchered a hole on the motherboard. Ruining the whole thing. Those kind of computers are a hassle to fix/ or upgrade, most of them are not upgradeable.


You shouldn't bash on compaq because your guy wasn't smart enough NOT to use a pliers on his motherboard.  You can get a sodder removal thread which takes seconds to remove sodder.

Its hard to give these computers a fair rating without using our bias's. Lets say one friend of yours gets an emachine...it crashes on him, emachines instantly becomes "cursed" because of that one instance. For every bad comment on this thread, 10 good ones can be found somewhere else.



sunnidaze2k said:


> My first computer was an "E Machine" I had nothing but problems. I will admit perhaps some were self generated as I was "learning". Luckily the sound card died within the first year which opened up a whole can of worms...NO ONE HAPPENED TO MENTION IT WAS A INTEGRATED SYSTEM....QUOTE]
> 
> Should have read the box


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I can agree with what *****in says to a point. The point is if I didn't build it, I don't like it.

Nobody in the big box community is going to put a computer together with exactly what I want in it. Most of them, HP and Compaq in particular sell you a machine with spyware pre-installed (wild tangent and backweb) and you have to clean up a new install.

You get no windows disk with any of the big boys and are stuck with a restore partition or if you are lucky you get disks. Also the bios is what makes the restore disks work, wrong bios no restore. No motherboard upgrade for you unless you own a windows disk.

Most of them only have 2 ram slots but that really isn't a factor anymore since 1 gig strips are common. 

The cases of most of them are small and cramped with an underpowered PSU installed. Most times the PSU is a micro sized unit making it dificult to get a standard supply in the case. It can be done most times but you are going to rip the machine apart to get it in place.

If you have any cooling fans at all, it will be 1 fan unless you count the PSU fan and the CPU fan. These big box machines almost always run hot because of the small case and lack of cooling.

They use cheap parts. 

I can go on. The only machines that are built decently are from companies like Alienware and Micron and they aren't exactly big box computers. The price of their machines shows it. I can build the same machine for about half the price.

I'll build.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

*****in said:


> You shouldn't bash on compaq because your guy wasn't smart enough NOT to use a pliers on his motherboard.  You can get a sodder removal thread which takes seconds to remove sodder.
> 
> Its hard to give these computers a fair rating without using our bias's. Lets say one friend of yours gets an emachine...it crashes on him, emachines instantly becomes "cursed" because of that one instance. For every bad comment on this thread, 10 good ones can be found somewhere else.
> 
> ...


----------



## bitchin (Feb 12, 2005)

Skivvywaver: compaq gives you the OS cd now. Reformatting my HD was the first thing I did when I got my laptop.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

A real OS CD? That is a definite improvement. Laptops are a totally different animal though. I would never try to build a laptop. I would blow the mission almost certainly.


----------



## bitchin (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes...I was surprised too! A real XP Pro cd. I made a ghost image of my laptop so I don't need to mess around with reconfiguring everything, definately a pain.


I just reformatted a newer dell 5150 laptop. (also had its own XP cd) The OS installation was streamline, but then when it came down to reinstalling the drivers it was a pain in the you know. After popping in the drivers cd, a list of drivers comes up. You have to click on each driver and manually install it. I don't mind doing that, but it forces you to reboot after most of the installs. Which can be time consuming.


----------



## bitchin (Feb 12, 2005)

I know that emachines gives you 3 cd's, pop in 1 and it will tell you when to pop in the next one. Very easy, but it installs lots of crap that you don't need.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

On installing the drivers. If you have winrar you might be able to extract all the drivers to c/windows/system32/drivers and let windows install them from the new hardware wizard? Either that or make a new folder and extract them all into it and choose have disk on each driver and point to it. That would bypass the install software that comes with the drivers and possibly make one reboot possible.

I really only use the install pack with my 9800 pro. The rest of my drivers I install from device manager with the disk in the drive and the installer shut down.

That way I only get the drivers and not a bunch of auto run entries for software I don't use.


----------



## bitchin (Feb 12, 2005)

That would work good....but for some reason...dell has included all drivers for pretty much all their laptops on the single cd, it is hard to tell the difference when browsing and extracting from the CD unless you auto run it and install manually. 3/4's of the drivers on the CD were not meant to be put on the computer it came with. I think that was a way for dell to just get the job done, and not prolong the shipping time maybe.


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

> Should have read the box


Yeah I do agree to an extent...of course would it have meant anything to a completely computer ignorant person...umm..probably not...the salesguy wasn't exactly too swift to point out the differences or the small print either.

I did mention it was my very first...somehow my generation wasn't born with the inherent technology preprogramed in...we learn the conventional way.

This is not posted to offend anyone...but sometimes I find this board is a lil tuff on those less computer literate than themselves. Lighten up and give us a chance please?


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

sunnidaze2k said:


> This is not posted to offend anyone...but sometimes I find this board is a lil tuff on those less computer literate than themselves. Lighten up and give us a chance please?


True, in some cases!


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

*****in.
My opion was compaq sucked way before I even knew that guy at my school
The point *is* 
You can't upgrade most pre built computers.
I dont have a sodder remover, and im sure half the ppl here don't.

With a clone, I am sure most ppl here have a screw driver.
I want somthing I can upgrade with no problems.

For instant. If I had a compaq ps goes out. What do I do? Goto the local computer store and buy a new one right?
Wrong.
I gotta special order it because its a "compaq" PS.

some of them even mix up the wires on the board so the black isnt ground anymore; or visa versa.

BUTTTTTTTT

You get what you pay for. You buy a 300.00 prebuilt computer, odds are its goign to suck!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Skivvywaver said:


> I can agree with what *****in says to a point. The point is if I didn't build it, I don't like it.
> 
> Nobody in the big box community ... They use cheap parts. I can go on...
> I'll build.


Yah, skivvy i don't think i need to say anything more now. didn't even read the ones beyond this point.
I couldn't find one thing wrong there.
(viruscan update... time to restart..bye bye.)


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

If they is a REALLY good deal on a computer by compaq or something - you could go for it. Otherwise bulding urself or have sum1 else is always best.


----------



## bitchin (Feb 12, 2005)

vanillag1rl said:


> *****in.
> My opion was compaq sucked way before I even knew that guy at my school
> The point *is*
> You can't upgrade most pre built computers.
> ...


If you plan on upgrading, then why buy a prebuilt machine anyway? Your just gonna toss the spare parts in the garbage anyway.

Well, if you don't have access to a 1 dollar bill and a hardware store to buy a desoldering braid, and don't have the knowledge to do "basic" computer mod/repair which includes desoldering, you should not be touching the inside of your computer. "Special" ordering power supplies isn't bad, how lazy are you? 

So compaq sucks on the basis of what? Because you dislike ordering computer parts?

Yea...a 300.00 prebuilt computer is just a basic unit. I never said otherwise.


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

As everyone else, I would build my own, but out of the list...

Support has got to be Dell...

Stability Dells, being able to "log on" and check for updates by the model number really helps in keeping the system up to date

Preformance.. well out of the list I would have to go with Alienwares, those machine are usally high quality parts, to push the games and other apps to the limits.. 

so my choice if you are just looking for good support/stability I would go with Dell, and you may have to do some cusmization to get it up for preformance


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

*****in said:


> If you plan on upgrading, then why buy a prebuilt machine anyway? Your just gonna toss the spare parts in the garbage anyway.
> 
> "Special" ordering power supplies isn't bad, how lazy are you?
> 
> ...


Lazy has nothing to do with ; if the PS goes out, and I have to wait for it to be special order a part, wait for shipping.. PAY for shipping.

Which I need to access my computer that day, i dont have time.

Ordering computer parts is only half of it. I dont have time to post all the negitive sides to compaq. Or any other assemblyline built machines. Lets just start on the positive.
They're cheap.
There you go.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Compaq Bad, HP bad, you really can't upgrade these computers and they are prone to problems. * they  come  with problems. *


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

iXneonXi said:


> Compaq Bad, HP bad, you really can't upgrade these computers and they are prone to problems. * they  come  with problems. *


Thank you


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

With a couple of parts and an hour or so I can change out everything in my machine. I can take this Athlon out and make her a Pentium 4. That is what I like about my home brewed machine. That and I have the satisfaction of knowing I built it.

The front of it says Antec because that is who made the case. The power supply tag says Antec. The motherboard has an Asus tag on it. The HDD is a western digital. The video card is a radeon:up:. My heatsink is a Volcano 11+. My ram is 1 gig of Kingston 3200 in dual mode.

My owners manual is in my head, along with booklets from each manufacturer. Most of my machine has a 3 year warranty, the DVDroms being the exception.

I think the biggest thing about building your own is knowing you put the best you could afford into your computer along with the satisfaction and pride you have in it. I get a kick out of showing my "buy the box machine" friends my computer.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

lol sounds like my computer.

My computer is 100% home built.

I wouldn't mind Dell if I had to.

Or of course Alien Ware
[email protected]!!


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Poor gateway got 2 votes.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats just pop talk saying dell is better. I wouldn't go dell. In the old days i would've gone gateway but not anymore. I still think if you don't want to pay much and get the best overall go emachines but they aren't powerhouses. Alienware for power ofcourse, but i'm still all for buildin ur own.
yah, too much people will just say "dell" but thats just the popular thing to say, lol its funny and thats what happens to polls whether real life or online. Gotta give the thumbs up to dell for good marketing because obviously whatever they've been doin is workin lol.
Kids at my school will be like dell and i'll then say comon what would u really rather and they go o yah alienware lol.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

It's a poll. That's the point iXneonXi


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

If I had to pick off your list, I would go with *Dell*, but when it comes to desktops, I'm on a strict built-it-myself basis. That way I get the exact product I want with the quality components I want, and it runs smooth just the way I want. (and then you don't have all that useless crap from the manufacturer that you paid for anyway) Plus I like to run Ubuntu (linux build) and when you have to bring your computer in for warranty repair, manufacturers hate it when you aren't running the OS they installed.

Don't buy a Compaq (or an HP, for that matter ) I say this from years and years of bad experience from both companies, back when they were separate companies, and now that they have merged, they are just one gigantic waste of money. HP is actually worse at honoring their warranties then an insurance company is when trying to deny multi-million dollar insurance claims. Currently I am pursuing them for violations of the Consumer Sales Practices Act, because they refuse to allow Best Buy to replace my HP laptop under Best Buy's "no lemon" policy and service plan, when my laptop has been in and out of service centers 9 times over the last 13 months, for the exact same problem that is not only not getting fixed, but they have stopped trying to fix it and merely "patch" it so it is operable for 2-3 days so they can give it back to me, upon which it promptly goes DOA. Every HP laptop my dad has bought for his employees over the last 3 years have been a terrible mess as well. My college has seriously about 4000-5000 compaq evos and they are all pieces of crap. The Proliant servers they made in the late 90's are the only good products they have come out with, in my opinion.

I have no comments on Alienware or E-machines. Sony is alright, but I would be cautious; same with E-machines. However I know people that have e-machine laptops that run really smooth and have yet to encounter problems after a few years so far.

In my opinion, I would suggest you STAY AWAY from Gateway. But that is mostly an opinion with a person bias. My dad financed them back in the 80's and let's just say "they don't make them like they used to"


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

The point of this poll was not how " how as builder, I can build a better machine".
Dell wins hands down as I would expect. If I were to have to replace a machine , or advise a new user on purchase---- I would have to say DELL.
Most do not have knowlege to assemble---nor the interest {as I do} , or the time. So Dell it is.  >f


----------

